# *** Indian films VS Hollywood ***



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 8, 2007)

Which is better?

Hollywood or indian films..[includes all regional films]


I prefer hollywood coz they entertain better than indian films.
Ready to argue...
Lets start ... Lights camera ACTION!


----------



## nix (Dec 8, 2007)

...cut...


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2007)

both sux(xcept for few)


----------



## amol48 (Dec 8, 2007)

nix said:
			
		

> ...cut...



That was cool... ...
ok 
*TAKE 2*


----------



## karnivore (Dec 8, 2007)

Which one is better ???????

Hmmmmmmm.........lemme think. Since this is rocket science, i have to do some calculations here.

.............. ok, finally, after 5 hrs of relentless calculation, i have figured it out. 

Its HOLLLYWOOD.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 8, 2007)

Hollywood


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

Om shanti om,goal,sawwariya,wow!!Bollywood stinks!

Hollywood stinks too but some masterpiece keeps it alive!


----------



## sachin_kothari (Dec 8, 2007)

I dont care if its a hollywood or bollywood movie.
I enjoy both of them.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2007)

it was never about hollywood or bollywood.
it is the storyline and the acting of the actors that make a movie and masterpiece.
so,watch the movie u like.
be it from hollywood or bollywood.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 8, 2007)

It about the quality and themes both differ...
Most of the hollywood are action based,fast but on the other side INDIAN FILMS are more tilted towards sentiment,family,... Am i right?if not correct me


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 8, 2007)

Alright Guyz! PACK UP


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 8, 2007)

Hollywood most of the time. I like a few films from Bollywood, and if I may list a few (of those few  )
Dor
Yu Hota to Kyo Hota
Dhoom 1 (2 was bull)


----------



## Pathik (Dec 8, 2007)

Depends on the movie.. Don't make generalisations


----------



## eggman (Dec 8, 2007)

Hollywood most of the times. Rarely does a Bollywood film makes an Impact on me. OM SHANTI OM sucks by the way.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh yes it does eggman, sucks BIG TIME


----------



## faraaz (Dec 8, 2007)

Well...IMO, 98% of all Hindi movies suck...whereas in Hollywood, only something like 85% sucks...so you know...I prefer Hollywood.

Of course, when you are living abroad and stuff, sometimes you want to watch Hindi movies. In those cases, I prefer Bollywood, but otherwise Hollywood only.


----------



## Yamaraj (Dec 8, 2007)

I wonder if people really don't know about European, South American or Canadian cinema, or they're too lazy and naive to label everything non-Bollywood as "Hollywood"?

Take a look at French, Russian, German, Spanish, Italian, Japanese, Chinese, Brazilian, Argentinian, Iranian, Canadian and British movies and their art of cinema. Hollywood is Amrikan heap of crap. Studios have grown too powerful and big to let any creativity blossom under their shadow.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 8, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> I wonder if people really don't know about European, South American or Canadian cinema, or they're too lazy and naive to label everything non-Bollywood as "Hollywood"?
> 
> Take a look at French, Russian, German, Spanish, Italian, Japanese, Chinese, Brazilian, Argentinian, Iranian, Canadian and British movies and their art of cinema. Hollywood is Amrikan heap of crap. Studios have grown too powerful and big to let any creativity blossom under their shadow.


+1

Hollywood is America's Bollywood, Bollywood is India's Hollywood. Both are crap with exceptions.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 8, 2007)

+1
Here are some nice foreign language movies
Iranian - Bachecha Ye Aseman (Children of Heaven)
Italian - Vita è bella, La (1997)


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Dec 13, 2007)

the best of them is 

KOLLYWOOD 

50% HOLLYWOOD + 50% BOLLYWOOD


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 14, 2007)

No wrong...
Bollywood = 80% hollywood...+20 %creativity


----------



## x3060 (Dec 14, 2007)

movies these days are bad . . thats there everywhere . but we had times when we were able to create good movies 70 to 90s . and dont compare holly to india . we have different culture . so diff movies . its when we went to holly style , we sucked . peoples dont realize it . make movies according to culture and we will see good movies .and too much graphics really sucks . you can use special effects , but only if the scene demands it .


----------



## faraaz (Dec 14, 2007)

^ - +1

Anyone remember Darr, Company, Vaastav?? These were great movies...and mostly because they stuck to basics...(well, mostly )

Edit: Woot! Post no. 500!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 14, 2007)

@faraaz
happy 500


----------



## {vIpIn} (Dec 14, 2007)

i have fun as long the film story is comptent. My vote goes to hollywood inasmuch they are short & their scripts are splendid. indian films are after funny business and they never cared for story quality. Nobody in the industry is worried about providing good movies. Damn!!!!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 14, 2007)

No wrong...
Bollywood = 80% hollywood...+20 %creativity


----------



## {vIpIn} (Dec 14, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> No wrong...
> Bollywood = 80% hollywood...+20 %creativity




what are you talking about?


----------



## faraaz (Dec 14, 2007)

{vIpIn} said:
			
		

> what are you talking about?



Artistic license, creative inspiration, blatant copying...


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Dec 14, 2007)

our cine industry is running out of GOOD songs... thats why they are remixing old ones... (the culture copied from hollywood)


----------



## x3060 (Dec 14, 2007)

i dont understand the need of copying hollywood movies or incorporating their pattern. in the past we had great movies that stood out very very well . if the present industry wants to learn something . look at the part and trace out where they went wrong . that will be enough . but enough said , even hollywood movies these days are nothing short of BS


----------



## chicha (Dec 20, 2007)

there are some nice indian movies. but they are rarely orginal, they copy not only english movies but also from other indian movies, which are inturn from some english who inturn MAY HAVE been inspired from some japanees movies.
so its all copied **** going around.

if you see all it takes is one hit movie(any language) and its copied in hindi or any other indian langs. these fools in india do a horrible job they not only copy the whole script but also the sences and the dialogs toooooo.

it is stupid of us to say that hollywood does all the orginal job some great movies are infact taken from japanees movies.
but they do not make it so obvious( we do not know for sure as we do not watch jap movies) but i feel they do a better job than thoes in india.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 20, 2007)

come home,watch some good malayalam/bengali  movies+subtitles this saves!  yeah  many good movies are not getting the attention.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Dec 31, 2007)

i have watched a few korean movies and they were exceptional!! Few of them are:

The Classic
A Moment to Remember
...ing


----------



## jxcess (Feb 1, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> No wrong...
> Bollywood = 80% hollywood...+20 %creativity




no u r wrong!

Bollywood = 80% hollywood + 20% brainless dialogues & overacting.

Also every song in a Hindi film is a copy of some foreign tune. No matter who the music director is, from RD burman to AR rehman- all are copy cats & petty thieves. U don't believe AR rehman copies music... just listen to his first song, "Hamma hamma" & Michael Jackson's Black or White. It will clear all ur doubts.


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2008)

abhi.eternal said:


> i have watched a few korean movies and they were exceptional!! Few of them are:
> 
> The Classic
> A Moment to Remember
> ...ing


yup


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

jxcess said:


> no u r wrong!
> 
> Bollywood = 80% hollywood + 20% brainless dialogues & overacting.
> 
> Also every song in a Hindi film is a copy of some foreign tune. No matter who the music director is, from RD burman to AR rehman- all are copy cats & petty thieves. U don't believe AR rehman copies music... just listen to his first song, "Hamma hamma" & Michael Jackson's Black or White. It will clear all ur doubts.




ya u r  right ...

see from ur and my equation we get 

creativity = brainless dialogues and overactiing....

hi hi hi  

thats wht indian movies are


----------



## ECE0105 (Mar 13, 2008)

It is in the Indian Genes, that everything foreign is great to us..

Anyone watched the "Final Destination" series???
People are crushed like watermelons.... And these are supposed to be awesome movies.
Not to mention the mindless action sequences.... 
It is just that they have good Graphics that Hollywood can get away with any crap that they churn out...

For some decent entertainment, watch Brit movies like Hot Fuzz, Shaun of the Dead. etc...

And BTW, nobody can beat Telugu and Tamil Movies... With Balakrishna and Vijaykanth being the best in each....

Check youtube for some great action scenes....


----------



## eggman (Mar 13, 2008)

Not that Bollywood makes great films. If you want to see some great films with strong story watch films like :*Pushpak,Sadma,Jaane Bhi Do Yaaron,Sarfarosh ...* etc ... These were great film but Indian audience seem to forget them soon or don't appriciate much. Instead films like *Bunty And Bubli * or *Om Shanti Om* gets all praises. That's the main problem.


----------



## faraaz (Mar 13, 2008)

The problem is that the common denominator in Indian theatre going masses has a different opinion of what makes a good movie. Movies which are horrible and boring and generic and yet manage to make a good profit at the box office are excellent examples. Only problem is we dont have this common denominator represented in the discussion in this thread. If so, then this would have been a very different argument.


----------



## talkingcomet (Mar 13, 2008)

a small example from a typical indian movie!!!

Our hero Balakrishna and his brother were captured by the baddies and they tied Balakrishna onto a chair...Those idiots didnt know that Balakrishna cannot be stopped by a simple chair...


*i47.servimg.com/u/f47/12/07/99/21/noname10.jpg



Here is our hero's brother...The baddies tied him up too and fixed a time-bomb across his stomach...The bomb looks more like a pack of sausage rolls..hihii..

*i47.servimg.com/u/f47/12/07/99/21/noname11.jpg


Balakrishna sees some bullet shells lying on the floor...This means that the baddies had a gun...But they decided to use a time-bomb to give the 'finishing touch'...Innovative Thinking... 
*i47.servimg.com/u/f47/12/07/99/21/noname12.jpg


The shells triggered Balakrishna's brain (if any) and suddenly he has an idea...He throws himself onto the floor and starts moving towards the bullet shells... 

*i47.servimg.com/u/f47/12/07/99/21/noname13.jpg



Now, lets hv a look at the time-bomb...The timer(presumably a pager covered in plastic) is ticking...See the weird buttons on the bomb??...The red button is the On-Off button!!...Now, this is the world's first time-bomb with such a convenient on-off button...This is what i call a 'User-friendly Time-bomb'...Very easy to handle...Can b used even by infants... 
*i47.servimg.com/u/f47/12/07/99/21/noname14.jpg



Coming back to our hero, he is struggling to reach the shells...Look at his expression...
*i47.servimg.com/u/f47/12/07/99/21/noname15.jpg



Finally, he manages to reach the shells...He picks up a shell with his mouth...The viewers have no idea what the hell he is up to...Read on...
*i47.servimg.com/u/f47/12/07/99/21/noname16.jpg



He concentrates with the shell between his teeth...Look at the sweat on his face...Gives an impression of how hard he is concentrating...With all his strength, he spits the bullet shell towards the bomb...
*i47.servimg.com/u/f47/12/07/99/21/noname17.jpg



Loo and behold!!..The shell flies like a bullet through the air...Credit goes to Balakrishna here...He has the ability to make a shell work like a bullet...He can be a good asset to the Indian army...The shell reaches the time-bomb and hits exactly the red button!!...The time-bomb gets switched off!!...Balakrishna saves himself and his brother!!...
*i47.servimg.com/u/f47/12/07/99/21/noname18.jpg 


what do u guys thin of indian films now!!! eh?


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 13, 2008)

Indian films bakwaas, hollywood films jakkas.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 14, 2008)

it's just a matter of money. Hollywood studios have loads of money to spend and hence they get good SFX. 

on the other hand, Indian producers cannot spend that much and hence they can do nothing but love stories.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ They just go for the tried & tested mantras. the filmwalas have loads of money but dont have much faith on their on project which is slightly "Hatke"



praka123 said:


> come home,watch some good malayalam/bengali  movies+subtitles this saves!  yeah  many good movies are not getting the attention.


Yes i am hooked to local bengali movies and my sisters make fun of me


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

khansaqib101 said:


> Indian films bakwaas, hollywood films jakkas.



i think not every hindi film is bakwaas and every hollywood film is zhakaas..


----------



## praka123 (Mar 14, 2008)

@talkcomet:telegu films,most are like that only!tamil is a lil better. 

I have hardly seen any telegu movies in kerala not dubbed running?
ps:are u telungu?


----------



## MiNiMaL_sAnItY (Mar 14, 2008)

I've seen very few bollywood films which can take themselves seriously, or even make me cry. The thing is, bollywood plays too safe, as compared to hollywood.

But recent movies like johnny gaddar and mithya have somewhat restored my faith in bollywood.


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

yup mithya was something different and amusing


----------



## eggman (Mar 14, 2008)

Mithya Was Good(Although *Don*-ish)
And Jhonny Gaddar had a great story and well executed!!Too bad, it didn't get the praises it deserved!!


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

eggman said:


> And Jhonny Gaddar had a great story and well executed!!Too bad, it didn't get the praises it deserved!!



And Ranbir Kapoor gets best actor instead of Neil Nitin Mukesh...


----------



## talkingcomet (Mar 14, 2008)

@praka123
nah..
am a malayali!!
definitely i don't watch telegu movies!!
and tamil.. err they are better.. but u can find some superhuman actions from tamil stars too!!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

talkingcomet said:


> @praka123
> nah..
> am a malayali!!
> definitely i don't watch telegu movies!!
> and tamil.. err they are better.. but u can find some superhuman actions from tamil stars too!!!


like horse skid and bullets reflected by body  lol...made my nite


----------



## legolas (Mar 17, 2008)

T159 said:


> like horse skid and bullets reflected by body  lol...made my nite


were you under the misconception that only *James Bond* can do it??


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

^^lol here is the horse skid wonder
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHYznAb9D9I


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 18, 2008)

Most of  the bollywood films are coppied or remake of hollywood films. I wonder when hollywood is going to copy bollywood specially the super humorous stunts performed by mithun and rajnikanth


----------



## eggman (Mar 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^lol here is the horse skid wonder
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHYznAb9D9I



Another one:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKczXMQKgUM&feature=related

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2008)

^^lol..made my day  and another goose vomited (PMed) some pissed of scribbles in my Inbox..lol

Dont miss this one:
*Bullet deflection effect: Chapter 6 - Reversal law of gravitation*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWNzScsO8VM

*Bill Gates hid the power of Media Player*:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLYR0iJnjAM


----------



## legolas (Mar 23, 2008)

its the movie Ramana. Starring Vijayakanth. I cant even imagine how much I have laughed over this!


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^lol here is the horse skid wonder
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHYznAb9D9I



And lifted that jeep off the road easier than a motorcycle



T159 said:


> *Bullet deflection effect: Chapter 6 - Reversal law of gravitation*
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWNzScsO8VM
> 
> *Bill Gates hid the power of Media Player*:
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLYR0iJnjAM


----------



## int86 (Mar 23, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> +1
> Here are some nice foreign language movies
> Italian - Vita è bella, La (1997)


 Great movie.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 23, 2008)

int86 said:


> Great movie.



Glad you liked it
See if you can watch Bachecha Ye Aseman (Children of Heaven) too


----------



## legolas (Mar 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^lol here is the horse skid wonder
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHYznAb9D9I



dude, leave that... check this one!! its even more hilarious
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcGMT1AJsqI&NR=1


----------



## praka123 (Mar 23, 2008)

^ROFL!  tractor?  I think all these things are found only in telgu movies? (and do andhra ppl believe he is superhuman ?)


----------



## legolas (Mar 23, 2008)

ha ha.. he is the vijayakanth of telugu industry 
Come on Captain, don't you dare lose in the race for kryptonian legacy


----------



## praka123 (Mar 23, 2008)

I am afraid of vijaykanth's look though (infact I know he is a telegu  )


----------



## legolas (Mar 23, 2008)

really? vijayakanth is telugu??? awesome! I owe it to them then


----------



## praka123 (Mar 23, 2008)

_^enakke theriyithu ley(keralakkaran)!Taminatle irunithikkittu unakku teriyada?kevalama teriyidile?  Ennale?
_^I hope this is southern TN language? 

Tamil films in the  80's and 90's are simply awesome.telgu? here we dont have any telungu padam running AFAIR  but many mumbaikars/NI feels/thinks telgu films=south indian films


----------



## legolas (Mar 23, 2008)

praka123 said:


> _^enakke theriyithu ley(keralakkaran)!Taminatle irunithikkittu unakku teriyada?kevalama teriyidile?  Ennale?
> _^I hope this is southern TN language?


 true.. its a pity, i dint have enough knowledge about Captain's background 



praka123 said:


> Tamil films in the  80's and 90's are simply awesome.telgu? here we dont have any telungu padam running AFAIR  but many mumbaikars/NI feels/thinks telgu films=south indian films


really? again, I dint know about that either... How come they became famous??


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 23, 2008)

legolas said:


> dude, leave that... check this one!! its even more hilarious
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcGMT1AJsqI&NR=1


----------



## aerow15 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hollywood is 1000 times better than Bollywood.You'll find rip off after ripoff in Bollywood.


----------



## Faun (Mar 25, 2008)

even hollywood makes remake from some asian movies

ofcourse we dont want another owe boll


----------



## legolas (Mar 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> ofcourse we dont want *another owe boll*


what does this mean?


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2008)

^^ever wonder why a video game movie sucks ?

*www.imdb.com/name/nm0093051/

Bloodrayne was one of my fav chars in video games, but a movie adaptation ruined it all


----------

